# relabeling t-shirts



## legsgear (May 30, 2011)

Hello, need some advice, can you put your own label onto a t-shirt that already has label on it? i would leave the original label on just need to have ours on there as well
thanks for the help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes you can do that.


----------



## FusibleGraphics (Aug 31, 2011)

There are several ways we do this for companies.....You can tag on the sleeve....we do this a lot....very affective. The collars is another tasteful way. If you want to tag in the inside you can put it below the original tag. We also cut them to fit around the original tag too, so the original tag rests inside the custom transfer.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

FusibleGraphics said:


> We also cut them to fit around the original tag too, so the original tag rests inside the custom transfer.


Could you post a picture to make it a little clearer


----------

